
Google just published a free, three-month course on deep learning - cgoodmac
http://www.theverge.com/2016/1/22/10813984/google-deep-learning-udacity
======
ScottBurson
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10951276](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10951276)

